# I feel bloated after eating



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Recently when I made a goal to loose weight and get fit I've been feeling bloated very easily after dinner. I've cut out snacks for the last week or so and I've been jogging, push ups, sit up etc. Earlier today I drank half a cup of milk straight after (maybe around 30 minutes) I felt all full and tense. 
It gives the allusion that I'm putting on weight. I feel that I may have a problem with my digestive system.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

What I try to do is drink a glass or two of water. Before you eat helps with digestion and you also eat less. There's metabolism increasers selling now. It's worth trying, I'm gonna start taking them from next week. Beast supplements I think


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I have feminine itching


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop eating dairy and breads. Drink 8 cups of water a day, more if you exercise that day. Eat fruits! 2-4 servings a day. And experiment more to see how you feel after you eat certain foods.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

PaxBritannica said:


> I have feminine itching


What?


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Soundboy said:


> What I try to do is drink a glass or two of water. Before you eat helps with digestion and you also eat less. There's metabolism increasers selling now. It's worth trying, I'm gonna start taking them from next week. Beast supplements I think


I heard drinking within an hour of eating a meal aides bloating.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like you have an intolerance to something.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

retracekim said:


> Stop eating dairy and breads. Drink 8 cups of water a day, more if you exercise that day. Eat fruits! 2-4 servings a day. And experiment more to see how you feel after you eat certain foods.


Yea definitely cut down on the dairy... I find it terrible for digestion blehhh even makes me want to throw up if I eat it


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its gotten worse today I'm fed up!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Try to keep track of what you eat and how you feel afterwards and see if you notice any patterns. Keep an eye on dairy (lactose) and wheat (gluten) in particular, as those are common culprits for a lot of people. Instead of cow's milk, try an alternative such as almond or rice milk. Some people who are lactose intolerant can actually tolerate Greek yogurt in moderation because it actually contains very little lactose but a lot of probiotics which are beneficial for digestion, which can in turn _reduce_ bloating. Everybody is different, though, so you will need to experiment and find what works best for you.


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

Just stay as much as you can from dairy, maybe outside of cheese. And if you eat cheese make sure it's mozzarella, the healthiest kind. And eat whole grain wheats. I can't eat nuts because I'm allergic to some. So I personally have to do the gluten. 

But I workout intensely 3-4 times a week and carbs are my friend at the right dosage. But I admit I've ate bad the last 2 weeks. 

I need to get out away from mom again so I don't eat her cooking any more and stick to the chicken turkey and salmon diet along with my fruits and veggies and wheat noodles and whole wheat haha.


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh yeah and gluten thing is way over blown, 1 out of 133 people have celiac and 15% of the population if gluten "sensitive" god forbid you get bloated and gassy after eating fiber...

But if you get headaches, acne, and aches in muscles then you might have the sensitivity.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I get this problem too and I strict diet, no carb, dairy, little meat..I figure it's too much fiber.. But yes peppermint tea works wonders, same with asparagus , maybe in extract form.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Pierre1 said:


> Recently when I made a goal to loose weight and get fit I've been feeling bloated very easily after dinner. I've cut out snacks for the last week or so and I've been jogging, push ups, sit up etc. Earlier today I drank half a cup of milk straight after (maybe around 30 minutes) I felt all full and tense.
> It gives the allusion that I'm putting on weight. I feel that I may have a problem with my digestive system.





sas111 said:


> I get this problem too and I strict diet, no carb, dairy, little meat..I figure it's too much fiber.. But yes peppermint tea works wonders, same with asparagus , maybe in extract form.





retracekim said:


> Oh yeah and gluten thing is way over blown, 1 out of 133 people have celiac and 15% of the population if gluten "sensitive" god forbid you get bloated and gassy after eating fiber...
> 
> But if you get headaches, acne, and aches in muscles then you might have the sensitivity.





Amethyst Forest said:


> Try to keep track of what you eat and how you feel afterwards and see if you notice any patterns. Keep an eye on dairy (lactose) and wheat (gluten) in particular, as those are common culprits for a lot of people. Instead of cow's milk, try an alternative such as almond or rice milk. Some people who are lactose intolerant can actually tolerate Greek yogurt in moderation because it actually contains very little lactose but a lot of probiotics which are beneficial for digestion, which can in turn _reduce_ bloating. Everybody is different, though, so you will need to experiment and find what works best for you.





march_hare said:


> Sounds like you have an intolerance to something.





PurrPanther said:


> Yea definitely cut down on the dairy... I find it terrible for digestion blehhh even makes me want to throw up if I eat it





retracekim said:


> Stop eating dairy and breads. Drink 8 cups of water a day, more if you exercise that day. Eat fruits! 2-4 servings a day. And experiment more to see how you feel after you eat certain foods.


I used to think just like you guys, and it made things worse not better. Soon you'll be making a list of what stuff you find 'tolerable' and the paranoia will kick in after every bite of food that you have during the day. It is a miserable existence, and one that can lead to huge unhealthy weight loss and/or eating disorders.

If you weren't born with an intolerance/allergy, chances are you do not have one. It's kind of a new age health thing that's popped up in the last few years. Now don't get me wrong, it's possible to find short term relief from restricting foods, and this is what people tout as their cold hard 'evidence' for their theories. This is a bandaid approach though, it doesn't address the underlying issues and it can re-manifest itself in the future as an intolerance to something else.

The problem is stress, plain and simple. Stress will weaken your digestive tract, making it very easily irritated - particularly to high fiber and high protein foods. It will also slow transit time of food passing through your system - hence the bloating, possible gas/constipation and abdominal pain.

The solution, as in the long term viable solution is to reduce your stress levels, increase your happiness and plan big meals where you can when things are peaceful and not hectic. I personally like meditation, EFT and listening to positive music while I go for walks outside. Planning meal times is more difficult of course, but not impossible.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I used to think just like you guys, and it made things worse not better. Soon you'll be making a list of what stuff you find 'tolerable' and the paranoia will kick in after every bite of food that you have during the day. It is a miserable existence, and one that can lead to huge unhealthy weight loss and/or eating disorders.
> 
> If you weren't born with an intolerance/allergy, chances are you do not have one. It's kind of a new age health thing that's popped up in the last few years. Now don't get me wrong, it's possible to find short term relief from restricting foods, and this is what people tout as their cold hard 'evidence' for their theories. This is a bandaid approach though, it doesn't address the underlying issues and it can re-manifest itself in the future as an intolerance to something else.
> 
> ...


My Mum said the same thing. But I'm not that stressed I was even more stressed before. Just for breakfast I had apple juice and two brioches I got up with a near flat belly.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Fruits and vegetables are going to make you feel more bloated, not less.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Should I just starve myself to death then?

I don't know what to eat!


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

Pierre1 said:


> Should I just starve myself to death then?
> 
> I don't know what to eat!


i tend to feel bloated if i drink anything that is artificially sweetened. most-likely it is something you are eating that is causing it. everybody is different so you could just keep track of what you are eating and how you feel afterwards. if everything is causing a bloated feeling and it doesn't feel normal then i guess best advice is go see your doctor.

any food loaded with protein and low carbs is going to help you lose weight. so don't starve yourself.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

me to. :yes Fruit kills me! I feel like my tummy is pressed against all my organs and it may come back up. But it is a medical thing so I have to eat all day log in small amounts. But the school doesn't help with that with how the caf is open only twice a day. surprise surprise, yet another rip off.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Give your body time to adjust, it's not used to the amount of fiber you're taking in. This is actually a common problem.

If you still feel like this after a month, then we'll talk.


----------



## EliSummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Try to avoid fruits with high amount offructose. They cause gas and bloating (bananas and apples). Stick to low-fructose fruit such as berries, melons and grapes.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think the main cause of my bloating is carbs. I just ate a couple spoonfulls of rice and now yes my stomach is like a balloon. 
So no pasta, rice, potato for me just meat and veg


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Pierre1 said:


> I think the main cause of my bloating is carbs. I just ate a couple spoonfulls of rice and now yes my stomach is like a balloon.
> So no pasta, rice, potato for me just meat and veg


Dude, before you do anything drastic, here is what I want you to try and do:

1) No sugar for a month. 
2) chew your food thoroughly, till a liquid consistency !
3) destress yourself.

Do this for a month and come back to me.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to be bloated, but I found out that it had something to do with constipation. Constipation can cause bloating. So I drank prune juice and I was no longer constipated and I stopped being bloated. I reintroduced diary and wheat and I haven't bloated after eating. I even ate beans and I didn't get gas like I used to. I feel one hundred times better now. Before, I thought that it was an intolerance/allergy to gluten, diary, and sugar. Or stress induced Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I don't know, but prune juice seems to work for me. Today I tried ice cream for the first time in forever.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I know how to control the bloating now. For example don't eat too much rice with meals, no snacking, little diary etc... But I ate a sandwich now I'm bloated but not that much thank god.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> 1) No sugar for a month.


Sugars we can digest shouldn't be causing bloating. This is why lactose intolerant people get bloated when they eat lactose, for instance. Fiber is what causes bloating, mostly.



> 2) chew your food thoroughly, till a liquid consistency !


A pretty silly myth. It really does absolutely nothing. Food will stay in the stomach for up to four hours and is going to be completely annihilated by gastric juices. While some chemical digestion does start in the mouth, chewing is just a mechanism to fit food down the narrow throat.



> 3) destress yourself.


Always a good idea.


----------

